# Feeder Roaches



## Jwonni (Oct 23, 2005)

What do you feed Nauphoeta cinerea?


----------



## Orin (Oct 24, 2005)

dry dog food and sometimes fruit


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 24, 2005)

I use roach gutload from this place. They are good as crix food too. But probably sold out right now.

http://www.crunchy-critters.com/categories.php

Another place to get cheap roach food is this following site. They also sell smaller lot of lobster roach at a very good price.

http://home.earthlink.net/~bruce1143/id12.html


----------



## Geckospot (Oct 24, 2005)

You should feed them a varied diet. I recommend carrots for moisture because they are cheap, dont mold like fruit, and are healthier than potato. Feed them some type of grain based food such as cricket/roach feed or non-medicated chick mash and a high quality kitten food (has more protien &amp; nutrients than dog food). They also love leftover deli meat.

www.Geckospot.com


----------

